# How to release watch command without fully releasing?



## Wolfhund (Aug 17, 2017)

I am training for duration for the watch command i.e. his eyes are focused on my eyes. My issue is finding a release command for the watch command without fully releasing a command he is already in.

For example, I place my dog in down stay or sit stay and then give a watch command. I am trying to figure out a release for the watch without also releasing the down stay or sit stay, so he is still in a stay but he can look around as he pleases. 

This is the same for focused heeling. Let's say we are heeling and his eyes are focused on me, but I want to release him from the eye contact so he can look ahead and observe the environment without releasing him from the heel. I can't find much on how to approach this training issue.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm not a professional dog trainer by any stretch of imagination, so I was waiting to hear what the pros on here were going to suggest...

But I can tell you how I'd approach this. You'll need a new release word, obviously, and I'd introduce it by marking when the dog looks away. I would start in the down-stay position, just waiting long enough for the dog to look away on his own. Then mark the behavior with the new command and praise/treat/toy while maintaining the down-stay. Eventually the dog will get the meaning. And since you're using a new command, there should be minimal confusion on your current release command.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Watch him form the corner of your eyes and wait. As soon as his eyes 'wander', give it a name and he eventually pairs it with the behavior. I would stand right next to him at first to prevent him from breaking the stay. Keep us posted. This is an interesting and possibly a tough one too.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Maybe you are over thinking this?The 'watch' is over when you break eye contact.No need for a verbal cue.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

dogma13 said:


> Maybe you are over thinking this?The 'watch' is over when you break eye contact.No need for a verbal cue.


The KISS principle in action! Wish I'd have thought of this.


----------



## Wolfhund (Aug 17, 2017)

dogma13 said:


> Maybe you are over thinking this?The 'watch' is over when you break eye contact.No need for a verbal cue.


Good thought, but there are times where I want him to look at my eyes/face, but I don't necessarily want to reciprocate that by looking at his eyes. For example, in focused heeling, I am looking straight ahead, but want his eyes focused on my face or eyes.


----------



## Wolfhund (Aug 17, 2017)

Trying to think of a cool specific release command for the watch command. Any ideas? First one that popped in my head was OBSERVE. Your ideas would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I like focus.


----------



## Wolfhund (Aug 17, 2017)

"AT EASE" popped in my head.


----------



## Wolfhund (Aug 17, 2017)

I wonder if Gun Dogs have some good watch release commands.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wolfhund said:


> Good thought, but there are times where I want him to look at my eyes/face, but I don't necessarily want to reciprocate that by looking at his eyes. For example, in focused heeling, I am looking straight ahead, but want his eyes focused on my face or eyes.


If I'm understanding you correctly,you want your dog to transition from a focused competition type heel to an informal heel?Which would be a whole other state of mind?If so it seems you would need to free him from the focused heel,reward,go on to the informal heel and 'observe'.


----------



## Wolfhund (Aug 17, 2017)

dogma13 said:


> If I'm understanding you correctly, you want your dog to transition from a focused competition type heel to an informal heel?Which would be a whole other state of mind?If so it seems you would need to free him from the focused heel, reward, go on to the informal heel and 'observe'.


Well that is something I might want to explore as well like if I am practicing focused heeling and want to switch him to a relaxed heel or structured walk. But there are multiple issues here. I am training for French Ring and want to do Mondioring at some point. I don't know if there is a reason to do this in French Ring, but I have heard some trainers say that in Mondioring you want to switch from focused heeling to a heel where the dog can observe the field ahead so they don't get surprised by anything. Michael Ellis uses a walk command, which I assume is still a heel in every other sense, but the only difference is that your dog is not focused on you, but is able to look ahead and observe the surroundings. So instead of a walk command, maybe just releasing the watch command might be another way to do this? I'm still thinking of the best way to approach this.

The next training issue would be separate from heeling but I just foresee certain situations that could arise where my dog is already in one command and there is a high distraction in the environment that I don't want him to be distracted by so I would want him to focus on me with a watch command. Once the distraction has passed I would not need to him keep intense focus on me, but would not want to fully release him from the original command but allow him to be released from the watch or intense focus, so he can relax a bit, but still maintain the original command whether it be a sit stay or down stay or stand stay or whatever else. One solution would be to make all stays an implied watch, but that would be too much work to maintain in training IMO. So a release for only the watch command seems to be the better solution.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok!Makes sense now!I have no experience in those venues unfortunately.If you're wanting to string behaviors together for a specific sport I'm going to be no help at allI do like your 'observe' command.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I always teach a 'with me' command, heeling next to me relaxed, first. When they know that I add in a Fuss command, a focused heel. I can then switch between the two as needed. Now, I don't compete, so not sure if this is exactly what you mean.


----------

